# Maytag Performa Washer Fills Won't Agitate



## Peacedog (Dec 1, 2013)

I was having an issue last night where my washer filled, but didn't agitate. Upon moving the timer manually however, it drained then spinned out, then completed the cycle. My first though was the lid switch as I've read it's a fairly common failure for these and other machines. I took it out and cleaned it up, it was a bit gunky and the machine seems to be running through all cycles now successfully. 

I should be happy, but...there is always one of those right? While running it through the cycles to be sure it's repaired I noticed the agitate cycle started with the lid open. Further investigation reveals the lifting the lid does in fact stop the spin cycle, so maybe I'm concerned over nothing. Should the lid switch stop and start the agitation? Should I just replace the $30 part (lid switch) to be sure? Could there be another issue I'm not seeing. Thanks for your help.

Model is Maytag Performa PAV2300AWW Rev. 18


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Mine agitates with the lid open as well. I wouldn't worry too much about it. All is good now, just keep an eye on it.


----------



## Peacedog (Dec 1, 2013)

Thank you, my old, old machine from years ago would stop everything with the lid open, so I wasn't sure if this was a new feature or if the switch is malfunctioning. I suppose as long as it stops the spin cycle properly there isn't too much danger from the agitation cycle. It agitates very slowly in only one direction with 1/4 turns. Thanks again. ;-)


----------

